# oops Cat/kitten on food counter



## Dulally (Apr 14, 2011)

Newbie

I've asked for help in the general chat section soz: we have an 8 mo MC
who has just started to jump onto our food counter. He even had the audacity to do it when I was there, cutting up chicken breast. I've hissed, growled and stamped my foot, it doesn't deter him. His breeder warned us he was bold 5 months ago. 

I'm sure you've all experienced the prob. Can anyone give me a solution please? The last episode was right after he'd jumped into his litter box  Fingers crossed your experienced replies will flood in :001_smile:

Thanks in advance
Dulally


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

if you get an answer I'd love to know. My shy boy does it all the time when I'm feeding him. He's a bugger. 

No amount of no etc works. 

I just keep antibac handy.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Dulally said:


> Newbie
> 
> I've asked for help in the general chat section soz: we have an 8 mo MC
> who has just started to jump onto our food counter. He even had the audacity to do it when I was there, cutting up chicken breast. I've hissed, growled and stamped my foot, it doesn't deter him. His breeder warned us he was bold 5 months ago.
> ...


I'm afraid there is no solution! Cats will always go where you don't want them to. It's in their nature 

If you do find a solution, please post an update.


----------



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

You might be able to stop your cat by spraying them with a water pistol every time they jump up. This worked with our cat for a while and just showing her the gun was enough for her to get down, but it didn't stop her getting up in the first place and sometimes she'd brazen it out until she'd be sprayed in the face. She won in the end though as the water pistol gave up the ghost before she got out of the habit  I'm resigned to just lifting her off as soon as she jumps up, or distracting her before she jumps up at best  Would definitely like to hear any failsafe answers to this problem!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Milly Cat said:


> You might be able to stop your cat by spraying them with a water pistol every time they jump up. This worked with our cat for a while and just showing her the gun was enough for her to get down, but it didn't stop her getting up in the first place and sometimes she'd brazen it out until she'd be sprayed in the face. She won in the end though as the water pistol gave up the ghost before she got out of the habit  I'm resigned to just lifting her off as soon as she jumps up, or distracting her before she jumps up at best  Would definitely like to hear any failsafe answers to this problem!


Please dont spray your cat with water,He is only being a cat.Cats can jump therefore they do,Learn to live with it and just wipe down surfaces before use.It is much less stressful for everyone


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

buffie said:


> Please dont spray your cat with water,He is only being a cat.Cats can jump therefore they do,Learn to live with it and just wipe down surfaces before use.It is much less stressful for everyone


I would say the same thing. If Soots wasn't arthritic in his back legs he still would. He likes to sit there and look, only goes for food if you turn your back  I still actually lift him up and pop him on there as he has done it all his life and he likes sitting there as it makes him feel included being able to see what we are doing


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Och, could you not have asked an easier question like.... How can you stop the tide coming in or How can you train a man to think AND breathe at the same time???? But no, YOU had to ask an impossible one......  

Cats will jump and the kitchen work-tops are just there for practise. We get the sun in the kitchen in the mornings and in the summer I often come downstairs to find Oscar stretched out sunning himself. When I tell him to get down he just looks at me as if to say "You're talking but I ain't listening rrr:......" :angry:

If I catch Merson up there and tell him to get down, he will do so..... AFTER he has run the entire length of the darn thing!!!!!!! :blink:

Cats like height, cats LURVE work-tops. We slaves just need to live with it. :huh:


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi 
Agree with all other posts

Firstly -he is a cat-he doesnt understand what a food counter is-to him its just somewhere to jump on - he smells the food and jumps up-perfectly natural.
Cant really understand the warning made by the breeder that he was"bold" either-he is being a cat and no amount of growling hissing or foot stamping will mean anything to him -as he is a cat.
Agree with Buffie-just wipe down surfaces before use
We have 3 cats- 2 are 14 and 1 is 6,have had all from being kittens,so have had all this myself -
Please just try and enjoy him -he will give you so much pleasure now and in years to come 
Maureen


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

missye87 said:


> I would say the same thing. If Soots wasn't arthritic in his back legs he still would. He likes to sit there and look, only goes for food if you turn your back  I still actually lift him up and pop him on there as he has done it all his life and he likes sitting there as it makes him feel included being able to see what we are doing


Oh that's so sweet  You lovely person  I've repped you for it

Em
xx

Edit - I've given out too much rep in the last 24 hours, I've put a post it note on my computer to remind me to rep you as soon as I can  xx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Oh that's so sweet  You lovely person  I've repped you for it
> 
> Em
> xx
> ...


Aww thanks! 
He is my little baby and otherwise he keeps getting under our feet trying to see what we are doing, much prefer him sitting up there looking happy 

Ems xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

The one place in my flat that Molly hasn't gained access too!! 7 months old and not even attempted it ...... She does sit there looking up, but I think her legs are just too little for her 


Will probably get home now and she will be sitting there bold as brass :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> The one place in my flat that Molly hasn't gained access too!! 7 months old and not even attempted it ...... She does sit there looking up, but I think her legs are just too little for her
> 
> Will probably get home now and she will be sitting there bold as brass :lol:


Merson was almost 2 yo before he did this.

When I moved to my new (current) house, Merson had to scale 6ft fences to get out of the garden. THAT is when it dawned on him that if he could jump up THAT high, then the kitchen worktop was a piece of p___!!!!!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Merson was almost 2 yo before he did this.
> 
> When I moved to my new (current) house, Merson had to scale 6ft fences to get out of the garden. THAT is when it dawned on him that if he could jump up THAT high, then the kitchen worktop was a piece of p___!!!!!


Heehee!
Franklin(MC) used to be able to clear over six foot from sitting position! It was bonkers to see!
Sooty just likes climbing. We used to have wiring on our balcony (we were first floor) to stop the kitties getting out. Nope, Franklin would jump over it and Sooty would climb up one side then down head first the other. We eventually took it down and put a ramp up to the balcony for them - no point in trying to keep that lot in.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Merson was almost 2 yo before he did this.
> 
> When I moved to my new (current) house, Merson had to scale 6ft fences to get out of the garden. THAT is when it dawned on him that if he could jump up THAT high, then the kitchen worktop was a piece of p___!!!!!


 so what you are telling me is to stop being so smug, because she will get there eventually :lol: she is a crap climber at the moment, had to take the top level of the cat scratcher away cos when she finally got up there she was so scared she couldnt get down again! ..... Or was it cos OH was a right wuss and didnt like seeing her up there .... hmmmm


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> so what you are telling me is to stop being so smug, because she will get there eventually :lol: she is a crap climber at the moment, had to take the top level of the cat scratcher away cos when she finally got up there she was so scared she couldnt get down again! ..... Or was it cos OH was a right wuss and didnt like seeing her up there .... hmmmm


Monty takes it one step further and jumps up on top of the wall cupboards and my husband got all worried and concerned and was on a chair helping him down but he can get down on his own and only makes a fuss and meows up there when my husband is home


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

GreyHare said:


> Monty takes it one step further and jumps up on top of the wall cupboards and my husband got all worried and concerned and was on a chair helping him down but he can get down on his own and only makes a fuss and meows up there when my husband is home


Monty has your OH wrapped around his furry paw


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I did read one idea somewhere, empty tin cans on the worktops so when the cat jumped up they would topple over & make a noise to deter the cat but  I would imangine with your cat being an MC he would just keep jumping up so he could make the noise happen :lol: 

Just keep lifting him off & tell him NO they do learn  well some of them do  :lol:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Oh that's so sweet  You lovely person  I've repped you for it
> 
> Em
> xx
> ...


em you haven't sent me any rep :sad:


----------



## my bengal boys (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh ive same prob with one of my boys if i say Off and put him down 10 times he jumps back up !! im forever wiping my worktops so i just keep Antibac wipes on the side ... BLESS HIM.


----------



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

If the worst thing in the world that ever happened to a cat was a light spraying with a water pistol from a Christmas cracker then the world would be a better place  Milly gets more wet going out in the rain but it was enough to put her off getting on the surfaces.


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

Say "No, No, No Get Down" about a billion times a day and then spend the rest of your time wiping cat hairs off of everything.  Only one of my Cats jumps up but she now knows to get down when I say "Get down" but she doesn't always do it  and it doesn't stop her from getting up there in the first place.

I don't think I have had a meal without cat hair in it since I got them both!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Themis said:


> *I don't think I have had a meal without cat hair in it since I got them both!*


That's a properly prepared nutritious meal then!! :thumbsup:

Just like I am not fully dressed if I don't go out wearing cat-hairs!!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> That's a properly prepared nutritious meal then!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Just like I am not fully dressed if I don't go out wearing cat-hairs!!


Same with both those statements! I always find little black furhairs in my food and I've always got fur stuck to me


----------



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Themis said:


> I don't think I have had a meal without cat hair in it since I got them both!


Just think of it as a high-fibre diet :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> That's a properly prepared nutritious meal then!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Just like I am not fully dressed if I don't go out wearing cat-hairs!!


This is so true, and the cat hair in food, I've seen a mug somewhere that said 'everything tastes better with cat hair' my Mother was appalled

Monty on top of the wall units (sorry his lip looks strange, I think his rodent ulcer is back so he's off to vet tomorrow)


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

GreyHare said:


> This is so true, and the cat hair in food, I've seen a mug somewhere that said 'everything tastes better with cat hair' my Mother was appalled
> 
> Monty on top of the wall units (sorry his lip looks strange, I think his rodent ulcer is back so he's off to vet tomorrow)


He looks like a cheeky chap!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Cheeky hmm, dense and a little thick is more like it bless him, he is my special boy


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> Cheeky hmm, dense and a little thick is more like it bless him, he is my special boy


That is so cruel :nono:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

buffie said:


> That is so cruel :nono:


but sadly true, my husband is convinced he's part dog, he really isn't a good example of a cat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> but sadly true, my husband is convinced he's part dog, he really isn't a good example of a cat


I know what you mean Meeko is more dog like than cat like.He has to follow me everywhere and will sit and wait while I do something in another room,then follow me back again.They are a bit weird


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

buffie said:


> I know what you mean Meeko is more dog like than cat like.He has to follow me everywhere and will sit and wait while I do something in another room,then follow me back again.They are a bit weird


Yup sounds like Moo he also yaps at me when I' dishing his food up and sits in his spot waiting for it, whilst her Madg wanders off only to turn her nose up at your offering as all good cats should, then she eats it begrudgingly as if it poisoned, whereas Moo will woof down anything if it's in his food bowl, plus belly rubs he loves belly rubs where most other cats will have your face off for tickling their tums.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> Yup sounds like Moo he also yaps at me when I' dishing his food up and sits in his spot waiting for it, whilst her Madg wanders off only to turn her nose up at your offering as all good cats should, then she eats it begrudgingly as if it poisoned, whereas Moo will woof down anything if it's in his food bowl, plus belly rubs he loves belly rubs where most other cats will have your face off for tickling their tums.


Belly rubs are like a"dare" with Meeko.He lies flat on his back rolling around complete with "doe eyes"begging for a belly rub,usually, the minute the hand reaches the belly the teeth are making huge dents in flesh.Oh I love my mis understood little boy


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

buffie said:


> Belly rubs are like a"dare" with Meeko.He lies flat on his back rolling around complete with "doe eyes"begging for a belly rub,usually, the minute the hand reaches the belly the teeth are making huge dents in flesh.Oh I love my mis understood little boy


Sooty used to love them! He isn't too keen to roll around like a kitten anymore though, he will lie on his side for you to do it though  His favorite now is being scratched quite roughly behind the whiskers, results in him purring so hard he makes a funny noise when he breathes out!


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

GreyHare said:


> but sadly true, my husband is convinced he's part dog, he really isn't a good example of a cat


Yes I've got a Cat-Dog Hybrid too!


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

GreyHare said:


> Yup sounds like Moo he also yaps at me when I' dishing his food up and sits in his spot waiting for it, whilst her Madg wanders off only to turn her nose up at your offering as all good cats should, then she eats it begrudgingly as if it poisoned, whereas Moo will woof down anything if it's in his food bowl, plus belly rubs he loves belly rubs where most other cats will have your face off for tickling their tums.


My old girl hated her belly and paws being touched and now my Moriarty loves a belly rub in fact if he is out and you sit on the step and shout 'come on gimmi that belly' he comes running  Great for getting him in at bed time as no flap 

He likes his paws being stroked at bedtime and holds hands. Soooo cute.

As for keeping him off things I have a water spray. Water has never made contact with him. He saw it being sprayed once as I said 'down' now he understands down and jumps down when asked. I do say down please though lol and was amazed it only took one try for him to learn. 
He also knows teeth, stick, up zig and bedtime just through habbit.
My mum thinks I talk to him too much :blink:

Emz x


----------

